# Gran Turismo 5..... It's almost here :D



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, finally have the release date:

24th November, less than 2 weeks 

Here's the full car list, all 1031 of them, lol:

1. S AC Cars 427 S/C '66
2. S Acura CL 3.2 Type-S '01
3. S Acura CL 3.2 Type-S '03
4. S Acura DN-X Concept '02
5. S Acura HSC Concept '04
6. S Acura INTEGRA TYPE R '01
7. P/S Acura NSX '91
8. P Acura NSX RM '91
9. S Acura NSX '04
10. S Acura NSX Coupe '97
11. S Acura RSX Type-S '04
12. P AEM S2000 (SEMA Gran Turismo Awards 2005)
13. S Alfa Romeo 147 2.0 TWIN SPARK '02
14. S Alfa Romeo 147 GTA '02
15. P Alfa Romeo 147 TI 2.0 TWIN SPARK '06
16. S Alfa Romeo 155 2.5 V6 TI '93
17. S Alfa Romeo 156 2.5 V6 24V '98
18. S Alfa Romeo 166 2.5 V6 24V Sportronic '98
19. P Alfa Romeo 8C Competizione '08
20. P Alfa Romeo Brera Sky Window 3.2 JTS Q4 '06
21. S Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint GTA 1600 '65
22. S Alfa Romeo Giulia Sprint Speciale '63
23. P Alfa Romeo GIULIA TZ2 carrozzata da ZAGATO CN.AR750106 '65 (Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance Gran Turismo Trophy 2009)
24. S Alfa Romeo GT 3.2 V6 24V '04
25. S Alfa Romeo GTV 3.0 V6 24V '01
26. S Alfa Romeo Spider 3.0i V6 24V '01
27. S Alfa Romeo Spider 1600 Duetto '66
28. S Alpine A110 1600S '73
29. S Alpine A310 1600VE '73
30. S Amuse Carbon R (R34) '04
31. P Amuse NISMO 380RS Super Leggera
32. S Amuse S2000 GT1 '04
33. P Amuse S2000 GT1 Turbo
34. S Amuse S2000 R1 '04
35. S Amuse S2000 Street Version '04
36. P Art Morrison Corvette'60 (SEMA Gran Turismo Awards 2006)
37. S Aston Martin DB7 Vantage Coupe '00
38. S Aston Martin DB9 Coupe '03
39. P Aston Martin DB9 Coupe '06
40. S Aston Martin V8 Vantage '99
41. S Aston Martin Vanquish '04
42. S Audi A2 1.4 '02
43. S Audi A3 3.2 quattro '03
44. S Audi A4 Touring Car '04
45. S Audi Abt Audi TT-R Touring Car '02
46. S Audi Le Mans quattro '03
47. S Audi Nuvolari quattro '03
48. S Audi Pikes Peak quattro '03
49. S Audi quattro '82
50. P Audi R8 4.2 FSI R tronic '07
51. P Audi R8 5.2 FSI quattro '09
52. S Audi R8 LMS Race Car '09
53. S Audi R8 LMS Race Car (Team PlayStation) '09
54. S Audi R8 Race Car '01
55. S Audi R8 Race Car (Audi PlayStation Team ORECA) '05
56. P Audi R10 TDI Race Car '06
57. S Audi RS 4 '01
58. S Audi RS 6 '02
59. S Audi RS 6 Avant '02
60. P Audi RS 6 Avant '08
61. S Audi S3 '02
62. S Audi S4 '98
63. S Audi S4 '03
64. S Audi TT Coupe 1.8T quattro '00
65. P/S Audi TT Coupe 3.2 quattro '03
66. P Audi TT Coupe 3.2 quattro '07
67. P Audi TTS Coupe '09
68. S Autobacs ARTA Garaiya (JGTC) '03
69. P Autobacs ARTA Garaiya (SUPER GT) '08
70. S Autobacs Garaiya '02
71. S Autobianchi A112 Abarth '79
72. S Bentley Speed 8 Race Car '03
73. P BLITZ DUNLOP ER34 SKYLINE (D1GP) '07
74. S BLITZ ER34 D1 SPEC (D1GP) '04
75. S BMW 120d '04
76. S BMW 120i '04
77. P BMW 135i Coupe '07
78. S BMW 320i Touring Car '03
79. S BMW 330i '05
80. S BMW 2002 Turbo '73
81. P BMW Concept 1 Series tii '07
82. S BMW M3 '04
83. P BMW M3 Coupe '07
84. S BMW M3 CSL '03
85. S BMW M3 GTR '03
86. S BMW M3 GTR Race Car '01
87. S BMW M5 '05
88. P BMW M5 '08
89. S BMW McLaren F1 GTR Race Car '97
90. S BMW M Coupe '98
91. S BMW V12 LMR Race Car '99
92. P/S BMW Z4 '03
93. P BMW Z4 M Coupe '08
94. S Bugatti Veyron 16.4 '09
95. S Buick GNX '87
96. S Buick Special '62 (SEMA Gran Turismo Awards 2003)
97. S Cadillac CIEN Concept '02
98. S Callaway C12 '03
99. S Caterham Seven Fire Blade '02
100. S Chaparral 2D Race Car '67
101. S Chaparral 2J Race Car '70
102. P Chevrolet 2010 Dale Earnhardt Jr. #88 AMP Energy/National Guard CHEVROLET IMPALA '10
103. P Chevrolet 2010 Jeff Gordon #24 DuPont CHEVROLET IMPALA '10
104. P Chevrolet 2010 Jimmie Johnson #48 Lowe's CHEVROLET IMPALA '10
105. P Chevrolet 2010 Juan Montoya #42 Target CHEVROLET IMPALA '10
106. P Chevrolet 2010 Tony Stewart #14 Office Depot/Old Spice CHEVROLET IMPALA '10
107. S Chevrolet Camaro IROC-Z Concept '88
108. S Chevrolet Camaro LM Race Car
109. S Chevrolet Camaro SS '69
110. S Chevrolet Camaro SS '00
111. P Chevrolet Camaro SS '10
112. P Chevrolet Camaro SS RM '10
113. P/S Chevrolet Camaro Z28 '69
114. S Chevrolet Camaro Z28 Coupe '97
115. P Chevrolet Camaro Z28 RM '69
116. S Chevrolet Chevelle SS 454 '70
117. S Chevrolet Corvette C5-R (C5) '00
118. S Chevrolet Corvette Convertible (C1) '54
119. S Chevrolet Corvette Coupe (C2) '63
120. S Chevrolet Corvette GRAND SPORT (C4) '96
121. P Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Convertible (C3) '69
122. S Chevrolet Corvette Stingray L46 350 (C3) '69
123. S Chevrolet Corvette Z06 (C2) Race Car '63
124. S Chevrolet Corvette Z06 (C5) '00
125. P Chevrolet Corvette Z06 (C5) '04
126. P Chevrolet Corvette Z06 (C6) '06
127. P Chevrolet Corvette Z06 (C6) RM '06
128. S Chevrolet Corvette ZR-1 (C4) '90
129. P/S Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 (C6) '09
130. P Chevrolet Corvette ZR1 (C6) RM '09
131. S Chevrolet Silverado SST Concept '02
132. S Chevrolet SSR '03
133. S Chrysler 300C '05
134. S Chrysler Crossfire '04
135. S Chrysler Prowler '02
136. S Chrysler PT Cruiser '00
137. S Citroën 2CV Type A '54
138. S Citroën C3 1.6 '02
139. P Citroën C4 Coupe 2.0VTS '05
140. S Citroën C5 V6 Exclusive '03
141. P Citroën Citroën C4 WRC '08
142. P/S Citroën GT by Citroën Concept '08
143. P Citroën GT by Citroën Race Car
144. P Citroën GT by Citroën Road Car
145. S Citroën Xantia 3.0i V6 Exclusive '00
146. S Citroën Xsara Rally Car '99
147. S Citroën Xsara VTR '03
148. S Cizeta V16T '94
149. P/S Daihatsu Copen Active Top '02
150. S Daihatsu Copen Detachable Top '02
151. S Daihatsu Cuore TR-XX Avanzato R (J) '97
152. S Daihatsu Midget II D type '98
153. S Daihatsu MIRA TR-XX Avanzato R '97
154. S Daihatsu MOVE Custom RS Limited '02
155. S Daihatsu MOVE CX '95
156. S Daihatsu MOVE SR-XX 2WD '97
157. S Daihatsu MOVE SR-XX 4WD '97
158. P Daihatsu OFC-1 Concept '07
159. S Daihatsu SIRION CX 2WD (J) '98
160. S Daihatsu SIRION CX 4WD (J) '98
161. S Daihatsu SIRION X4 (J) '00
162. S Daihatsu STORIA CX 2WD '98
163. S Daihatsu STORIA CX 4WD '98
164. S Daihatsu STORIA X4 '00
165. S DMC DeLorean S2 '04
166. P Dodge Challenger R/T '70
167. P Dodge Challenger R/T RM '70
168. P Dodge Challenger SRT8 '08
169. S Dodge Charger 440 R/T '70
170. S Dodge Charger Super Bee 426 Hemi '71
171. S Dodge RAM 1500 LARAMIE Hemi Quad Cab '04
172. S Dodge SRT4 '03
173. S Dodge Viper GTS '99
174. P Dodge Viper GTS '02
175. S Dodge Viper GTS R Concept '00
176. S Dodge Viper GTS-R Team Oreca Race Car '00
177. S Dodge Viper GTS-R Team Oreca Race Car '00
178. S Dodge Viper SRT10 '03
179. P Dodge Viper SRT10 ACR '08
180. P Dodge Viper SRT10 Coupe '06
181. S Dome DOME-ZERO Concept '78
182. S Eagle Talon Esi '97
183. P Ferrari 330 P4 Race Car '67
184. P Ferrari 430 Scuderia '07
185. P Ferrari 458 Italia '09
186. P Ferrari 512BB '76
187. P Ferrari 599 '06
188. P Ferrari California '08
189. P/S Ferrari Enzo Ferrari '02
190. P Ferrari F10 '10
191. S Ferrari F40 '92
192. P Ferrari F430 '06
193. P/S Ferrari F2007
194. P Ferrari SP1 '08
195. P Fiat 500 1.2 8V Lounge SS '08
196. S Fiat 500 F '65
197. P Fiat 500 F '68
198. S Fiat 500 L '69
199. S Fiat 500 R '72
200. S Fiat Barchetta Giovane Due '00
201. S Fiat Coupe Turbo Plus '00
202. S Fiat Panda Super i.e. '90
203. S Fiat Punto HGT Abarth '00
204. S Ford AU 2000 Ford Falcon XR8 '00
205. P Ford 2010 AJ Allmendinger #43 Best Buy FORD FUSION '10
206. P Ford 2010 Carl Edwards #99 Aflac FORD FUSION '10
207. S Ford Escort Rally Car '98
208. S Ford Focus Rally Car '99
209. S Ford Focus RS '02
210. P Ford Focus RS WRC 07 '08
211. P Ford Focus ST '06
212. S Ford Focus ST170 '03
213. S Ford Ford GT '02
214. S Ford Ford GT '05
215. P Ford Ford GT '06
216. S Ford Ford GT LM Race Car
217. S Ford Ford GT LM Race Car Spec II
218. P Ford Ford GT LM Spec II Test Car
219. S Ford GT40 Race Car '69
220. S Ford Ka '01
221. P Ford Mark IV Race Car '67
222. S Ford Mustang GT '05
223. P Ford Mustang Mach 1 '71
224. S Ford Mustang SVT Cobra R '00
225. P Ford Mustang V8 GT Coupe Premium '07
226. S Ford RS200 '84
227. S Ford RS200 Rally Car '85
228. S Ford SVT F-150 Lightning '03
229. S Ford Taurus SHO '98
230. S Gillet Vertigo Race Car '04
231. S Ginetta G4 '64
232. P Gran Turismo 350Z RS
233. S Gran Turismo Formula Gran Turismo
234. P Gran Turismo PDI RACING KART 100
235. P Gran Turismo Red Bull X1 '10
236. P Grand Touring Garage 1970 Ford Mustang Trans-Cammer (SEMA Gran Turismo Awards 2009)
237. P High End Performance G37 (SEMA Gran Turismo Awards 2008)
238. P HKS CT230R '08
239. S HKS GENKI HYPER SILVIA RS2 (D1GP) '04
240. S Holden Commodore SS '04
241. S Holden Monaro CV8 '04
242. S Hommell Berlinette R/S Coupe '99
243. S Honda 1300 Coupe 9 S '70
244. S Honda ACCORD Coupe '88
245. S Honda ACCORD Coupe EX '03
246. S Honda ACCORD Euro-R '00
247. S Honda ACCORD Euro-R '02
248. S Honda ARTA NSX (JGTC) '00
249. P Honda ARTA NSX (SUPER GT) '06
250. S Honda BALLADE SPORTS CR-X 1.5i '83
251. S Honda BEAT '91
252. S Honda BEAT Version F '92
253. S Honda BEAT Version Z '93
254. S Honda Castrol MUGEN NSX (JGTC) '00
255. S Honda CITY Turbo II '83
256. S Honda CIVIC 1500 3door 25i '83
257. S Honda CIVIC 1500 3door CX '79
258. S Honda CIVIC SiR-II (EG) '91
259. S Honda CIVIC SiR-II (EG) '92
260. S Honda CIVIC SiR-II (EG) '93
261. S Honda CIVIC SiR-II (EG) '95
262. P Honda CIVIC TYPE R '08
263. P/S Honda CIVIC TYPE R (EK) '97
264. P Honda CIVIC TYPE R (EK) RM '97
265. S Honda CIVIC TYPE R (EK) '98
266. S Honda CIVIC TYPE R (EP) '01
267. S Honda CIVIC TYPE R (EP) '04
268. S Honda CIVIC TYPE R (EP, EU) '01
269. S Honda CR-X del Sol SiR '92
270. S Honda CR-X SiR '90
271. P Honda CR-Z a '10
272. S Honda DUALNOTE Concept '01
273. S Honda ELEMENT '03
274. P Honda EPSON NSX (SUPER GT) '08
275. S Honda FIT W '01
276. S Honda Gathers Drider CIVIC Race Car '98
277. S Honda HSC "The 37th Tokyo Motor Show Concept Car" '03
278. S Honda INSIGHT '99
279. P Honda INSIGHT LS '09
280. S Honda INTEGRA TYPE R (DC2) '95
281. S Honda INTEGRA TYPE R (DC2) '98
282. S Honda INTEGRA TYPE R (DC2) '99
283. S Honda INTEGRA TYPE R (DC5) '03
284. P Honda INTEGRA TYPE R (DC5) '04
285. P Honda INTEGRA TYPE R (DC5) RM '04
286. S Honda INTEGRA TYPE R Touring Car
287. S Honda JAZZ 1.4 DSi SE Sport '01
288. S Honda LIFE STEP VAN '72
289. S Honda LOCTITE MUGEN NSX (JGTC) '01
290. S Honda Mobil 1 NSX (JGTC) '01
291. S Honda MUGEN MOTUL CIVIC Si Race Car '87
292. S Honda N360 '67
293. S Honda NSX '90
294. S Honda NSX '93
295. S Honda NSX '95
296. S Honda NSX '97
297. S Honda NSX '99
298. S Honda NSX '01
299. S Honda NSX Type R '92
300. P/S Honda NSX Type R '02
301. S Honda NSX Type S '97
302. S Honda NSX Type S '99
303. S Honda NSX Type S '01
304. S Honda NSX Type S Zero '97
305. S Honda NSX Type S Zero '99
306. S Honda NSX-R Concept '01
307. S Honda NSX-R Prototype LM Race Car
308. S Honda NSX-R Prototype LM Road Car
309. S Honda ODYSSEY '03
310. S Honda PRELUDE Si VTEC '91
311. S Honda PRELUDE SiR '96
312. S Honda PRELUDE SiR S spec '98
313. S Honda PRELUDE Type S '96
314. S Honda PRELUDE Type S '98
315. S Honda RAYBRIG NSX (JGTC) '00
316. P Honda RAYBRIG NSX (SUPER GT) '06
317. S Honda S500 '63
318. S Honda S600 '64
319. S Honda S800 '66
320. S Honda S800 RSC Race Car '68
321. S Honda S2000 '99
322. S Honda S2000 '01
323. S Honda S2000 '03
324. P Honda S2000 '06
325. S Honda S2000 (EU) '99
326. S Honda S2000 (EU) '01
327. S Honda S2000 (EU) '03
328. S Honda S2000 (US) '99
329. S Honda S2000 (US) '01
330. S Honda S2000 (US) '04
331. S Honda S2000 LM Race Car
332. S Honda S2000 Type V '00
333. S Honda S2000 Type V '01
334. S Honda S2000 Type V '03
335. S Honda S2000 Type V (EU) '00
336. S Honda S2000 Type V (EU) '01
337. S Honda S2000 Type V (US) '00
338. S Honda S2000 Type V (US) '01
339. S Honda TAKATA DOME NSX (JGTC) '03
340. P Honda TAKATA DOME NSX (SUPER GT) '06
341. S Honda TODAY G '85
342. S Honda Z ACT '70
343. P HPA Motorsports FT565 twin turbo Audi TT (SEMA Gran Turismo Awards 2007)
344. S HPA Motorsports Stage II R32 (SEMA Gran Turismo Awards 2004)
345. S Hyundai Clix Concept '01
346. S Hyundai Coupe FX '01
347. S Hyundai HCD6 Concept '01
348. S Hyundai Tiburon GT '01
349. S Hyundai Tiburon Turbulence '99
350. S Hyundai Tuscani '01
351. S Hyundai Tuscani CCS '03
352. P Infiniti Coupe Concept '06
353. S Infiniti FX45 Concept '02
354. S Infiniti G20 '90
355. S Infiniti G35 COUPE '03
356. P Infiniti G35 Coupe '06
357. S Infiniti G35 Sedan '03
358. S Isuzu 117COUPÉ '68
359. P Isuzu 4200R Concept '89
360. S Isuzu Bellett 1600 GT-R '69
361. S Isuzu PIAZZA XE '81
362. S Jaguar E-TYPE Coupe '61
363. S Jaguar S-TYPE R '02
364. S Jaguar XFR '10
365. P Jaguar XJ13 Race Car '66
366. S Jaguar XJ220 '92
367. S Jaguar XJ220 LM Race Car
368. S Jaguar XJR-9 LM Race Car '88
369. P Jaguar XK Coupe Luxury '07
370. S Jaguar XKR Coupe '99
371. P Jaguar XKR Coupe '10
372. S Jaguar XKR R Performance '02
373. S Jay leno Tank Car '03
374. S Jensen Interceptor MkIII '74
375. S Lamborghini Countach 25th Anniversary '88
376. S Lamborghini Countach LP400 '74
377. P Lamborghini Gallardo LP 560-4 '08
378. P Lamborghini Miura P400 Bertone Prototype CN.0706 '67 (Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance Polyhony Digital Trophy 2008)
379. P Lamborghini Murciélago LP 640 '09
380. P Lamborghini Murciélago LP 670-4 SuperVeloce '09
381. S Lamborghini NOMAD Diablo GT-1 (JGTC) '00
382. P/S Lancia DELTA HF Integrale Evoluzione '91
383. S Lancia DELTA HF Integrale Rally Car '92
384. S Lancia DELTA S4 Rally Car '85
385. S Lancia STRATOS '73
386. S Lancia STRATOS Rally Car '77
387. S Land Rover Range Stormer Concept '04
388. P Lexus BANDAI DIREZZA SC430 (SUPER GT) '06
389. P Lexus DENSO DUNLOP SARD SC430 (SUPER GT) '08
390. P Lexus ENEOS SC430 (SUPER GT) '08
391. S Lexus GS 300 '91
392. S Lexus GS 300 '00
393. S Lexus GS 300 Vertex Edition (J) '00
394. S Lexus IS 200 '98
395. S Lexus IS 200 (J) '98
396. S Lexus IS 200 GT-1 Race Car '04
397. S Lexus IS 300 Sport Cross '01
398. P Lexus IS F '07
399. P Lexus IS F RM '07


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

400. P Lexus IS F Racing Concept '08
401. P Lexus LFA '10
402. P Lexus PETRONAS TOM'S SC430 (SUPER GT) '08
403. S Lexus SC 300 '97
404. S Lexus SC 430 (EU) '01
405. S Lexus SC 430 (US) '01
406. P Lexus Weds Sport IS350 (SUPER GT) '08
407. S Lister Storm V12 Race Car '99
408. S Lotus Carlton '90
409. S Lotus Elan S1 '62
410. P Lotus Elise '96
411. P Lotus Elise RM '96
412. S Lotus Elise '00
413. P/S Lotus Elise 111R '04
414. P Lotus Elise 111R RM '04
415. S Lotus Elise 111S '03
416. S Lotus Elise Sport 190 '98
417. S Lotus Elise Type 72 '01
418. S Lotus Esprit Sport 350 '00
419. S Lotus Esprit Turbo HC '87
420. P/S Lotus Esprit V8 '02
421. S Lotus Esprit V8 GT '98
422. S Lotus Esprit V8 SE '98
423. S Lotus Europa Special '71
424. P Lotus Evora '09
425. S Lotus Motor Sport Elise '99
426. S Marcos Mini Marcos GT '70
427. P Maserati GranTurismo S '08
428. S Mazda 110S (L10A) '67
429. S Mazda 110S (L10B) '68
430. S Mazda 323F '93
431. P/S Mazda 787B Race car '91
432. S Mazda Atenza Concept '01
433. P Mazda Atenza Sport 25Z '07
434. S Mazda Atenza Sports 23Z '03
435. S Mazda Atenza Touring Car
436. P/S Mazda Autozam AZ-1 '92
437. S Mazda Axela 23S '03
438. S Mazda BP FALKEN RX-7 (D1GP) '03
439. S Mazda Carol 360 Deluxe '62
440. S Mazda Cosmo Sport (L10A) '67
441. S Mazda Cosmo Sport (L10B) '68
442. S Mazda DEMIO GL-X '99
443. S Mazda DEMIO SPORT '03
444. P/S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type R (FD) '91
445. S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type R (FD) '93
446. S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type RS (FD) '96
447. S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type R-S (FD) '95
448. S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type RZ (FD) '92
449. S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type RZ (FD) '93
450. S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type RZ (FD) '95
451. S Mazda éfini RX-7 Type RZ (FD) '96
452. P/S Mazda Eunos Roadster (NA Special Package) '89
453. P/S Mazda Eunos Roadster J-Limited (NA) '91
454. S Mazda Eunos Roadster J-Limited II (NA) '93
455. S Mazda Eunos Roadster SR-Limited (NA) '97
456. S Mazda Eunos Roadster S-Special Type I (NA) '95
457. S Mazda Eunos Roadster VR-Limited (NA) '95
458. S Mazda Eunos Roadster V-Special Type II (NA) '93
459. S Mazda Familia Sedan Sport 20 '02
460. S Mazda Furai Concept '08
461. S Mazda KUSABI Concept '03
462. S Mazda Lantis Coupe 2000 Type R '93
463. S Mazda Mazda2 '03
464. S Mazda Mazda6 5-door '03
465. S Mazda Mazda6 Concept '01
466. S Mazda Mazda6 Touring Car
467. S Mazda Mazdaspeed Atenza '05
468. S Mazda MX-5 (NA) '89
469. S Mazda MX-5 1.8 RS (NB, J) '98
470. S Mazda MX-5 1600 NR-A (NB, J) '04
471. S Mazda MX-5 1800 RS (NB, J) '00
472. S Mazda MX-5 1800 RS (NB, J) '04
473. S Mazda MX-5 J-Limited (NA, J) '91
474. S Mazda MX-5 J-Limited II (NA, J) '93
475. S Mazda MX-5 Miata (NA) '89
476. S Mazda MX-5 Miata 1.8 RS (NB, J) '98
477. S Mazda MX-5 Miata 1600 NR-A (NB, J) '04
478. S Mazda MX-5 Miata 1800 RS (NB, J) '00
479. S Mazda MX-5 Miata 1800 RS (NB, J) '04
480. S Mazda MX-5 Miata J-Limited (NA, J) '91
481. S Mazda MX-5 Miata J-Limited II (NA, J) '93
482. S Mazda MX-5 Miata SR-Limited (NA, J) '97
483. S Mazda MX-5 Miata S-Special Type I (NA, J) '95
484. S Mazda MX-5 Miata VR-Limited (NA, J) '95
485. S Mazda MX-5 Miata V-Special Type II (NA, J) '93
486. S Mazda MX-5 SR-Limited (NA, J) '97
487. S Mazda MX-5 S-Special Type I (NA, J) '95
488. S Mazda MX-5 VR-Limited (NA, J) '95
489. S Mazda MX-5 V-Special Type II (NA, J) '93
490. S Mazda MX-Crossport Concept '05
491. S Mazda Protegé '02
492. S Mazda Roadster 1.8 RS (NB) '98
493. S Mazda Roadster 1600 NR-A (NB) '04
494. S Mazda Roadster 1800 RS (NB) '00
495. S Mazda Roadster 1800 RS (NB) '04
496. P Mazda Roadster RS (NC) '07
497. S Mazda RX-7 GT-LIMITED (FC, J) '85
498. P/S Mazda RX-7 GT-X (FC) '90
499. S Mazda RX-7 GT-X (FC, J) '90
500. S Mazda RX-7 LM Race Car
501. P/S Mazda RX-7 Spirit R Type A (FD) '02
502. S Mazda RX-7 Type R (FD, J) '91
503. S Mazda RX-7 Type R (FD, J) '93
504. S Mazda RX-7 Type R Bathurst R (FD) '01
505. S Mazda RX-7 Type RS (FD) '98
506. S Mazda RX-7 Type RS (FD) '00
507. S Mazda RX-7 Type RS (FD, J) '96
508. S Mazda RX-7 Type R-S (FD, J) '95
509. S Mazda RX-7 Type RS-R (FD) '97
510. S Mazda RX-7 Type RZ (FD) '00
511. S Mazda RX-7 Type RZ (FD, J) '92
512. S Mazda RX-7 Type RZ (FD, J) '93
513. S Mazda RX-7 Type RZ (FD, J) '95
514. S Mazda RX-7 Type RZ (FD, J) '96
515. S Mazda RX-8 '03
516. S Mazda RX-8 Concept (Type-I) '01
517. S Mazda RX-8 Concept (Type-II) '01
518. S Mazda RX-8 Concept LM Race Car
519. S Mazda RX-8 Type E '03
520. P Mazda RX-8 Type S '07
521. S Mazda RX-8 Type S '03
522. S Mazda SAVANNA RX-7 GT-Limited (FC) '85
523. S Mazda SAVANNA RX-7 INFINI III (FC) '90
524. P McLaren F1 '94
525. P McLaren MP4-12C '10
526. S Mercedes-Benz 190 E 2.5 - 16 Evolution II '91
527. S Mercedes-Benz 190 E 2.5 - 16 Evolution II Touring Car '92
528. P/S Mercedes-Benz 300 SL Coupe '54
529. S Mercedes-Benz A 160 Avantgarde '98
530. P Mercedes-Benz C 63 AMG '08
531. S Mercedes-Benz CL 600 '00
532. S Mercedes-Benz CLK 55 AMG '00
533. S Mercedes-Benz CLK-GTR Race Car '98
534. S Mercedes-Benz CLK Touring Car '00
535. S Mercedes-Benz E 55 AMG '02
536. S Mercedes-Benz Sauber Mercedes C9 Race Car '89
537. P/S Mercedes-Benz SL 55 AMG (R230) '02
538. S Mercedes-Benz SL 65 AMG (R230) '04
539. S Mercedes-Benz SL 500 (R129) '98
540. S Mercedes-Benz SL 500 (R230) '02
541. S Mercedes-Benz SL 600 (R129) '98
542. S Mercedes-Benz SL 600 (R230) '04
543. S Mercedes-Benz SLK 230 Kompressor '98
544. S Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren '03
545. P Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren (19inch Wheel Option) '09
546. P Mercedes-Benz SLS AMG '10
547. S Mercury Cougar XR-7 '67
548. S MG MGF '97
549. S MG TF160 '03
550. P Mine's BNR34 SKYLINE GT-R N1 base '06
551. S Mine's BNR34 SKYLINE GT-R V?spec N1 base '00
552. S Mine's LANCER EVOLUTION VI '00
553. S MINI COOPER '02
554. S MINI Cooper 1.3i '98
555. S MINI COOPER S '02
556. P MINI COOPER S '05
557. P MINI COOPER S '07
558. S MINI ONE '02
559. S Mitsubishi 3000GT MR (J) '95
560. S Mitsubishi 3000GT MR (J) '98
561. S Mitsubishi 3000GT SL (J) '95
562. S Mitsubishi 3000GT SL (J) '96
563. S Mitsubishi 3000GT SL (J) '98
564. S Mitsubishi 3000GT SR (J) '95
565. S Mitsubishi 3000GT SR (J) '96
566. S Mitsubishi 3000GT SR (J) '98
567. S Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4 (J) '98
568. S Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4 Turbo (J) '95
569. S Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4 Turbo (J) '96
570. S Mitsubishi 3000GT VR-4 Turbo (J) '98
571. S Mitsubishi AIRTREK Turbo-R '02
572. S Mitsubishi COLT 1.5 Sport X Version '02
573. S Mitsubishi CZ-3 Tarmac '01
574. S Mitsubishi CZ-3 Tarmac Rally Car
575. S Mitsubishi ECLIPSE GT '95
576. S Mitsubishi ECLIPSE GT '06
577. S Mitsubishi ECLIPSE Spyder GTS '03
578. S Mitsubishi FTO GP Version R '97
579. S Mitsubishi FTO GP Version R '99
580. S Mitsubishi FTO GPX '94
581. S Mitsubishi FTO GPX '97
582. S Mitsubishi FTO GPX '99
583. S Mitsubishi FTO GR '94
584. S Mitsubishi FTO GR '97
585. S Mitsubishi FTO Super Touring Car
586. S Mitsubishi GALANT 2.0 DOHC Turbo VR-4 '89
587. S Mitsubishi GALANT GTO MR '70
588. S Mitsubishi GTO SR '95
589. S Mitsubishi GTO SR '96
590. S Mitsubishi GTO SR '98
591. S Mitsubishi GTO Twin Turbo '95
592. S Mitsubishi GTO Twin Turbo '96
593. S Mitsubishi GTO Twin Turbo '98
594. S Mitsubishi GTO Twin Turbo MR '95
595. S Mitsubishi GTO Twin Turbo MR '98
596. S Mitsubishi HSR-II Concept '89
597. S Mitsubishi i Concept '03
598. P Mitsubishi i-MiEV '09
599. S Mitsubishi Lancer 1600 GSR '74
600. S Mitsubishi Lancer 1600 GSR Rally Car '74
601. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution II GSR '94
602. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution III GSR '95
603. P/S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IV GSR '96
604. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IV Rally Car '97
605. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution V GSR '98
606. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI GSR '99
607. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI GSR TOMMI MAKINEN EDITION '00
608. P Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI GSR T.M. EDITION Special Color Package '99
609. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI Rally Car '99
610. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI RS '99
611. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VI RS TOMMI MAKINEN EDITION '00
612. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VII GSR '01
613. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VII GT-A '02
614. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VII RS '01
615. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII GSR '03
616. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII MR GSR '04
617. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution VIII RS '03
618. P Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX GSR '05
619. P Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution IX GSR RM '05
620. P Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X GSR Premium Package '07
621. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution GSR '92
622. S Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution Super Rally Car '03
623. S Mitsubishi Lancer EX 1800GSR IC Turbo '83
624. S Mitsubishi LEGNUM VR-4 Type V '98
625. S Mitsubishi MINICA DANGAN ZZ '89
626. S Mitsubishi MIRAGE 1400GLX '78
627. S Mitsubishi MIRAGE CYBORG ZR '97
628. S Mitsubishi PAJERO Evolution Rally Raid Car '03
629. S Mitsubishi PAJERO Rally Raid Car '85
630. S Mitsubishi STARION 4WD Rally Car '84
631. S Mugen MUGEN S2000 '00
632. S NISMO 270R '94
633. S NISMO 400R '96
634. S NISMO Fairlady Z S-tune concept by GRANTURISMO (Z33) '02
635. S NISMO Fairlady Z Z-tune (Z33) '03
636. S NISMO GT-R LM Road Going Version '95
637. S NISMO Skyline GT-R R-tune (R34) '99
638. S NISMO Skyline GT-R S-tune (R32) '00
639. S Nissan 180SX Type X '96
640. S Nissan 200SX '96
641. S Nissan 200SX (S14) '96
642. S Nissan 240RS Rally Car '85
643. S Nissan 240SX '96
644. S Nissan 240SX (S14) '96
645. S Nissan 240ZG (HS30) '71
646. S Nissan 300ZX 2by2 (Z32) '98
647. S Nissan 300ZX 2seater (Z32) '89
648. S Nissan 300ZX 2seater (Z32) '98
649. S Nissan 350Z (Z33, EU) '03
650. S Nissan 350Z (Z33, US) '03
651. S Nissan 350Z Concept LM Race Car
652. S Nissan 350Z Gran Turismo 4 Limited Edition (Z33) '05
653. S Nissan 350Z Roadster (Z33, EU) '03
654. S Nissan 350Z Roadster (Z33, US) '03
655. P Nissan 370Z Tuned Car '08
656. S Nissan Be-1 '87
657. S Nissan BLUEBIRD 1600 Deluxe (510) '69
658. S Nissan BLUEBIRD Hardtop 1800SSS (910) '79
659. S Nissan BLUEBIRD Rally Car (510) '69
660. P Nissan Calsonic IMPUL GT-R (SUPER GT) '08
661. S Nissan CALSONIC SKYLINE (JGTC) '00
662. S Nissan CALSONIC SKYLINE GT-R Race Car '93
663. S Nissan CUBE EX (FF/CVT) '02
664. S Nissan CUBE X '98
665. S Nissan C-WEST RAZO SILVIA (JGTC) '01
666. S Nissan EXA CANOPY L.A.Version Type S '88
667. S Nissan Fairlady 2000 (SR311) '68
668. S Nissan Fairlady 240ZG (HS30) '71
669. P Nissan Fairlady Z (Z34) '08
670. S Nissan Fairlady Z 280Z-L 2seater (S130) '78
671. S Nissan Fairlady Z 300ZX (Z31) '83
672. P/S Nissan Fairlady Z 300ZX TwinTurbo 2seater (Z32) '89
673. S Nissan Fairlady Z 300ZX Version R TwinTurbo 2by2 (Z32) '98
674. S Nissan Fairlady Z 300ZX Version S TwinTurbo 2seater (Z32) '98
675. S Nissan Fairlady Z Concept LM Race Car
676. S Nissan Fairlady Z Roadster (Z33) '03
677. S Nissan Fairlady Z Version S (Z33) '02
678. P Nissan Fairlady Z Version S (Z33) '07
679. S Nissan Fairlady Z Version ST (Z33 Option Wheel) '02
680. S Nissan FALKEN?GT-R Race Car '04
681. S Nissan GRAN TURISMO SKYLINE GT-R '01
682. S Nissan GRAN TURISMO SKYLINE GT-R (PaceCar) '01
683. P Nissan GT-R '07
684. P Nissan GT-R Black Mask '07
685. S Nissan GT-R Concept (Tokyo Motor Show 2001) '01
686. S Nissan GT-R Concept LM Race Car
687. P Nissan GT-R Proto '05
688. P/S Nissan GT-R SpecV '09
689. P Nissan GT-R SpecV (GT Academy Version) '09
690. S Nissan LOCTITE ZEXEL GT-R (JGTC) '00
691. S Nissan March 12c 5door '03
692. P Nissan March 12SR '07
693. S Nissan March G# '99
694. S Nissan MICRA '03
695. S Nissan mm-R Cup Car '01
696. P Nissan MOTUL AUTECH GT-R (SUPER GT) '08
697. S Nissan MOTUL PITWORK Z (JGTC) '04
698. S Nissan OPTION Stream Z '04
699. S Nissan PAO '89


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

700. S Nissan PENNZOIL Nismo GT-R (JGTC) '99
701. S Nissan PENNZOIL ZEXEL GT-R (JGTC) '01
702. S Nissan PRIMERA 2.0Te '90
703. S Nissan PRIMERA 20V '01
704. S Nissan PRIMERA 20V (EU) '01
705. S Nissan R89C Race Car '89
706. S Nissan R92CP Race Car '92
707. S Nissan R390 GT1 Race Car '98
708. S Nissan R390 GT1 Road Car '98
709. S Nissan SILEIGHTY '98
710. S Nissan SILVIA (CSP311) '65
711. S Nissan SILVIA 240RS (S110) '83
712. S Nissan SILVIA K's (S13) '88
713. S Nissan SILVIA K's (S13) '91
714. S Nissan SILVIA K's AERO (S14) '93
715. S Nissan SILVIA K's AERO (S14) '96
716. P Nissan SILVIA K's Dia Selection (S13) '90
717. S Nissan SILVIA Q's (S13) '88
718. S Nissan SILVIA Q's (S13) '91
719. S Nissan SILVIA Q's AERO (S14) '93
720. S Nissan SILVIA Q's AERO (S14) '96
721. P Nissan SILVIA spec-R AERO (S15) '02
722. P Nissan SILVIA spec-R AERO (S15) RM '02
723. S Nissan SILVIA spec-R AERO (S15) '99
724. S Nissan SILVIA spec-S AERO (S15) '99
725. S Nissan SILVIA Varietta (S15) '00
726. S Nissan SKYLINE 1500Deluxe (S50D-1) '63
727. S Nissan SKYLINE 2000GT-B (S54A) '67
728. S Nissan SKYLINE 2000GT-R (KPGC110) '73
729. S Nissan SKYLINE Coupe 350GT '03
730. P Nissan SKYLINE Coupe 370GT Type SP '07
731. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R (R32) '89
732. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R (R32) '91
733. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R (R33) '95
734. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R (R33) '96
735. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R (R33) '97
736. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R (R34) '99
737. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R (R34) '00
738. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R M·spec (R34) '01
739. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R M·spec Nür (R34) '02
740. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R N1 (R32) '91
741. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R N1 (R33) '95
742. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R Special Color Midnight Purple II (R34) '99
743. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R Special Color Midnight Purple III (R34) '00
744. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec (R32) '93
745. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec (R33) '95
746. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec (R33) '96
747. P/S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec (R33) '97
748. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec (R34) '99
749. P/S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec II (R32) '94
750. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec II (R34) '00
751. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec II N1 (R34) '00
752. P/S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec II Nür (R34) '02
753. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec LM Limited (R33) '96
754. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec N1 (R32) '93
755. S Nissan SKYLINE GT-R V·spec N1 (R34) '99
756. S Nissan SKYLINE GTS25 Type S (R32) '91
757. S Nissan SKYLINE GTS-R (R31) '87
758. S Nissan SKYLINE GTS-t Type M (R32) '89
759. S Nissan SKYLINE GTS-t Type M (R32) '91
760. S Nissan SKYLINE Hard Top 2000 RS-X Turbo C (R30) '84
761. S Nissan SKYLINE Hard Top 2000 Turbo RS (R30) '83
762. S Nissan SKYLINE Hard Top 2000GT-R (KPGC10) '70
763. S Nissan SKYLINE Sedan 300GT '01
764. P Nissan SKYLINE Sedan 350GT Type SP '06
765. S Nissan SKYLINE Sedan 350GT-8 '02
766. S Nissan SKYLINE Sport Coupe (BLRA-3) '62
767. S Nissan STAGEA 25t RS FOUR S '98
768. S Nissan STAGEA 260RS AutechVersion '98
769. P Nissan WOODONE ADVAN Clarion GT-R (SUPER GT) '08
770. S Nissan XANAVI HIROTO GT-R (JGTC) '01
771. S Nissan XANAVI NISMO GT-R (JGTC) '03
772. P Nissan XANAVI NISMO GT-R (SUPER GT) '08
773. P Nissan XANAVI NISMO Z (SUPER GT) '06
774. P Nissan YellowHat YMS TOMICA GT-R (SUPER GT) '08
775. S Opel Astra Touring Car (Opel Team Phoenix) '00
776. S Opel Calibra Touring Car '94
777. S Opel Corsa Comfort 1.4 '01
778. S Opel Speedster '00
779. S Opel Speedster Turbo '00
780. S Opel Tigra 1.6i '99
781. S Opel Vectra 3.2 V6 '03
782. S Opera Performance 350Z '04
783. S Opera Performance S2000 '04
784. S Oullim Motors Spirra Prototype '04
785. S Pagani Zonda C12 '00
786. S Pagani Zonda C12S '00
787. S Pagani Zonda C12S 7.3 '02
788. S Pagani Zonda LM Race Car
789. P Pagani Zonda R '09
790. S Panoz Esperante GTR-1 Race Car '98
791. S Pescarolo Sport Courage C60 - Peugeot Race Car '03
792. S Pescarolo Sport Pescarolo C60 Hybride - Judd Race car '05
793. S Pescarolo Sport Pescarolo-Courage - Judd GV5 Race Car '04
794. S Peugeot 106 Rallye '03
795. S Peugeot 106 S16 '03
796. S Peugeot 205 Turbo 16 '85
797. S Peugeot 205 Turbo 16 Evolution 2 Rally Car '86
798. S Peugeot 205 Turbo 16 Rally Car '85
799. S Peugeot 206 CC '01
800. S Peugeot 206 Rally Car '99
801. S Peugeot 206 RC '03
802. S Peugeot 206 S16 '99
803. P Peugeot 207 GTi '07
804. P Peugeot 307 CC Premium AVN '04
805. S Peugeot 307 XSi '04
806. S Peugeot 905 Race Car '92
807. P Peugeot 908 HDi FAP - Team Oreca Matmut '10
808. P Peugeot 908 HDi FAP - Team Peugeot Total '10
809. S Peugeot coupé 406 3.0 V6 '98
810. S Plymouth Cuda 440 Six Pack '71
811. S Plymouth Superbird '70
812. S Pontiac GTO 5.7 Coupe '04
813. S Pontiac Solstice Coupe Concept '02
814. S Pontiac Sunfire GXP Concept '02
815. S Pontiac Tempest Le Mans GTO '64
816. S Pontiac Vibe GT '03
817. S RE Amemiya AMEMIYA ASPARADRINK RX7 (JGTC) '04
818. P RE Amemiya Amemiya AsparaDrink RX7 (SUPER GT) '06
819. P RE Amemiya RE Amemiya FD3S RX-7
820. S Renault 5 Maxi Turbo Rally Car '85
821. S Renault 5 Turbo '80
822. S Renault AVANTIME '02
823. S Renault Megane 2.0 16V '03
824. S Renault Megane 2.0 IDE Coupe '00
825. S Renault Sport Clio Renault Sport 2.0 16V '02
826. S Renault Sport Clio Renault Sport Trophy V6 24V Race Car '00
827. P/S Renault Sport Clio Renault Sport V6 24V '00
828. S Renault Sport Clio Renault Sport V6 Phase 2 '03
829. S Renault Sport Lutecia Renault Sport 2.0 16V '02
830. S Renault Sport Lutecia Renault Sport Trophy V6 24V Race Car '00
831. S Renault Sport Lutecia Renault Sport V6 24V '01
832. S Renault Sport Lutecia Renault Sport V6 Phase2 '03
833. P Renault Sport Megane Renault Sport '08
834. S RUF 3400S '00
835. S RUF BTR '86
836. S RUF CTR2 '96
837. S RUF CTR "Yellow Bird" '87
838. S RUF RGT '00
839. S Saleen S7 '02
840. S Scion xA '03
841. S Scion xB '03
842. S Seat Ibiza Cupra '04
843. P/S Shelby Cobra 427 '66
844. S Shelby GT350R '65
845. S Shelby Series One Super Charged '03
846. S Spoon CIVIC TYPE R (EK) '00
847. P Spoon CR-Z
848. S Spoon FIT Race Car '03
849. S Spoon INTEGRA TYPE R (DC2) '99
850. S Spoon S2000 '00
851. S Spoon S2000 Race Car '00
852. S Spyker C8 Laviolette '01
853. S Subaru CUSCO SUBARU ADVAN IMPREZA (JGTC) '03
854. P Subaru CUSCO DUNLOP SUBARU IMPREZA (SUPER GT) '08
855. S Subaru IMPREZA Coupe 22B-STi Version '98
856. S Subaru IMPREZA Coupe WRX typeR STi Version VI '99
857. S Subaru IMPREZA Rally Car '99
858. S Subaru IMPREZA Rally Car '01
859. S Subaru IMPREZA Rally Car '03
860. S Subaru IMPREZA Rally Car Prototype '01
861. S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi '94
862. P Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STI (18inch BBS Wheel Option) '10
863. S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi (Type-II) '02
864. S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi spec C (Type-II) '04
865. P Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STI spec C Type RA '05
866. P Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STI spec C Type RA RM '05
867. S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi Version (Type-I) '00
868. S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi Version II '95
869. S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi Version III '96
870. S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi Version IV '97
871. S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi Version V '98
872. S Subaru IMPREZA Sedan WRX STi Version VI '99
873. S Subaru IMPREZA Sport Wagon STi (Type-I) '00
874. S Subaru IMPREZA Sport Wagon WRX STi Version VI '99
875. S Subaru IMPREZA Super Touring Car
876. P Subaru IMPREZA WRC 2008 '08
877. P Subaru IMPREZA WRX STI (18inch BBS Wheel Option) '07
878. S Subaru IMPREZA WRX STi Prodrive Style (Type-I) '01
879. S Subaru LEGACY B4 2.0GT '03
880. S Subaru LEGACY B4 2.0GT spec.B '03
881. S Subaru LEGACY B4 3.0R '03
882. S Subaru LEGACY B4 Blitzen '00
883. S Subaru LEGACY B4 RSK '98
884. S Subaru LEGACY Touring Wagon 2.0GT '03
885. S Subaru LEGACY Touring Wagon 2.0GT spec.B '03
886. S Subaru LEGACY Touring Wagon 3.0R '03
887. S Subaru LEGACY Touring Wagon GT-B '96
888. S Subaru SUBARU 360 '58
889. S Suzuki ALTO LAPIN Turbo '02
890. S Suzuki ALTO WORKS RS-Z '97
891. S Suzuki ALTO WORKS SUZUKI SPORT LIMITED '97
892. P/S Suzuki Cappuccino (EA11R) '91
893. P/S Suzuki Cappuccino (EA21R) '95
894. P Suzuki Cappuccino (EA21R) RM '95
895. P Suzuki CERVO SR '07
896. S Suzuki CONCEPT-S2 '03
897. S Suzuki ESCUDO Dirt Trial Car '98
898. S Suzuki GSX-R/4 Concept '01
899. S Suzuki Kei WORKS '02
900. S Suzuki MR Wagon Sport '04
901. P Suzuki SWIFT Sport '05
902. P Suzuki SWIFT Sport '07
903. P Suzuki SX4 WRC '08
904. S Suzuki WAGON R RR '98
905. P Tesla Motors Tesla Roadster '08
906. S Tommykaira ZZ-S '00
907. S Tommykaira ZZII '00
908. S Tom's X540 CHASER '00
909. S Toyota 2000GT '67
910. P Toyota 2010 Brian Vickers #83 Red Bull TOYOTA CAMRY '10
911. P Toyota 2010 Denny Hamlin #11 FedEx TOYOTA CAMRY '10
912. P Toyota 2010 Joey Logano #20 The Home Depot TOYOTA CAMRY '10
913. P Toyota 2010 Kyle Busch #18 M&M'S® TOYOTA CAMRY '10
914. S Toyota ALTEZZA AS200 '98
915. S Toyota ALTEZZA Gita AS300 '01
916. S Toyota ALTEZZA RS200 '98
917. S Toyota ALTEZZA Touring Car
918. S Toyota ARISTO 3.0V '91
919. S Toyota ARISTO V300 '00
920. S Toyota ARISTO V300 Vertex Edition '00
921. S Toyota au CERUMO Supra (JGTC) '01
922. S Toyota bB 1.5Z X Version '00
923. S Toyota CALDINA GT-FOUR '02
924. S Toyota CARINA ED 2.0 X 4WS '89
925. P Toyota Castrol TOM'S SUPRA (JGTC) '97
926. S Toyota Castrol TOM'S SUPRA (JGTC) '00
927. S Toyota Castrol TOM'S SUPRA (JGTC) '01
928. S Toyota CELICA 1600GT (TA22) '70
929. S Toyota CELICA 2000GT-FOUR (ST165) '86
930. S Toyota CELICA 2000GT-R (ST162) '86
931. S Toyota CELICA GT-FOUR (ST205) '98
932. S Toyota CELICA GT-FOUR Rally Car (ST185) '95
933. P/S Toyota CELICA GT-FOUR Rally Car (ST205) '95
934. S Toyota CELICA GT-FOUR RC (ST185) '91
935. S Toyota CELICA GT-R (ST183, 4WS) '91
936. S Toyota CELICA SS-II (ST202) '97
937. S Toyota CELICA SS-II (ZZT231) '99
938. S Toyota CELICA XX 2800GT '81
939. S Toyota COROLLA LEVIN BZ-R '98
940. S Toyota COROLLA LEVIN GT-APEX (AE86) '83
941. S Toyota COROLLA Rally Car '98
942. S Toyota COROLLA RUNX Z AEROTOURER '02
943. S Toyota DENSO SARD SUPRA GT (JGTC) '00
944. P Toyota FT-86 Concept '09
945. P Toyota FT-86 G SPORTS Concept '10
946. S Toyota GT-ONE Race Car (TS020) '99
947. S Toyota ist 1.5S '02
948. S Toyota MINOLTA Toyota 88C-V Race Car '89
949. S Toyota MR2 1600 G '86
950. S Toyota MR2 1600 G-Limited Super Charger '86
951. S Toyota MR2 G-Limited '97
952. S Toyota MR2 GT-S '97
953. S Toyota MR2 Spyder '99
954. S Toyota MR2 Spyder (6MT) '02
955. S Toyota MR-S S Edition '99
956. S Toyota MR-S V Edition (6MT) '02
957. P Toyota PRIUS G '09
958. S Toyota PRIUS G (J) '02
959. S Toyota PRIUS G Touring Selection (J) '03
960. S Toyota RSC '01
961. S Toyota RSC Rally Raid Car
962. S Toyota SERA '92
963. S Toyota SOARER 2.5GT-T '97
964. S Toyota SOARER 430SCV '01
965. S Toyota SPORTS 800 '65
966. S Toyota SPRINTER TRUENO BZ-R '98
967. S Toyota SPRINTER TRUENO GT-APEX (AE86 Shuichi Shigeno Version) '00
968. S Toyota SPRINTER TRUENO GT-APEX (AE86) '83
969. S Toyota STARLET Glanza V '97
970. S Toyota SUPERAUTOBACS APEX MR-S (JGTC) '00
971. P/S Toyota SUPRA 2.5GT Twin Turbo R '90
972. S Toyota SUPRA 3.0GT Turbo A '88
973. S Toyota SUPRA RZ '97
974. S Toyota SUPRA SZ-R '97
975. S Toyota Tacoma X-Runner '04
976. S Toyota Toyota 7 Race Car '70
977. S Toyota VITZ F '99
978. P Toyota VITZ RS 1.5 '00
979. S Toyota VITZ RS 1.5 '07
980. S Toyota VITZ RS Turbo '02
981. S Toyota VITZ U Euro Sport Edition '00
982. S Toyota VOLTZ S '02
983. S Toyota WEDSSPORT CELICA (JGTC) '03
984. S Toyota WiLL VS '01
985. S Toyota WOODONE TOM'S SUPRA (JGTC) '03
986. S Toyota Yaris F (J) '99
987. S Toyota Yaris RS 1.5 (J) '00
988. S Toyota Yaris RS Turbo (J) '02
989. S Toyota Yaris U Euro Sport Edition (J) '00
990. P Toyota YellowHat YMS Supra (SUPER GT) '05
991. S TRD CELICA TRD Sports M (ZZT231) '00
992. S TRIAL TRIAL CELICA SS-II (ZZT231) '03
993. S Triumph Spitfire 1500 '74
994. S TVR Cerbera Speed 6 '97
995. S TVR Cerbera Speed 12 '00
996. S TVR Griffith 500 '94
997. S TVR T350C '03
998. P/S TVR Tamora '02
999. P/S TVR Tuscan Speed 6 '00
1000. P TVR Tuscan Speed 6 RM '00
1001. S TVR V8S '91
1002. S Vauxhall Astra Super Touring Car '00
1003. S Vauxhall Calibra Super Touring Car '94
1004. S Vauxhall Corsa Comfort 1.4 '01
1005. S Vauxhall Tigra 1.6i '99
1006. S Vauxhall Vectra 3.2 V6 '03
1007. S Vauxhall VX220 '00
1008. S Vauxhall VX220 Turbo '00
1009. S Volkswagen Beetle 1100 Standard (Type-11) '49
1010. S Volkswagen Bora V6 4MOTION '01
1011. S Volkswagen Golf I GTI '76
1012. P/S Volkswagen Golf IV GTI '01
1013. P Volkswagen Golf IV GTI RM '01
1014. S Volkswagen Golf IV R32 '03
1015. P/S Volkswagen Golf V GTI '05
1016. S Volkswagen Karmann Ghia Coupe (Type-1) '68
1017. P Volkswagen Kubelwagen typ82 '44
1018. S Volkswagen Lupo1.4 '02
1019. S Volkswagen Lupo Cup Car '00
1020. S Volkswagen Lupo GTI '01
1021. S Volkswagen Lupo GTI Cup Car (J) '03
1022. S Volkswagen New Beetle 2.0 '00
1023. S Volkswagen New Beetle Cup Car '00
1024. S Volkswagen New Beetle RSi '00
1025. S Volkswagen Polo GTI '01
1026. P Volkswagen Schwimmwagen typ166 '42
1027. P Volkswagen typ2(T1) SambaBus '62
1028. S Volkswagen W12 Nardo Concept '01
1029. S Volvo 240 GLT Estate '88
1030. P Volvo C30 R-Design '09
1031. S Volvo S60 T-5 Sport '03


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

I'll believe it when I see it! 

No TTRS


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

haha, there are quite a few leaked full retail versions knocking about now, i don't think they would dare to delay it again! There would be riots :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Is it worth buying a PS3 just for this? because when I had a PS2, GT4, GTA and Conflict: Desert Storm were about the only games I enjoyed and could be bothered with!

We have a Sony Bravia 40" 1080p LCD telly which would make the games look superb but my 1 y.o. boy is a bit young for video games, worse luck.

Sounds like he might be 8 before they release GT6 anyway!

Doug


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought the PS3 purely for GT5. One of the best games created in my view. Its been delayed numerous times. I'm making do with FIFA at the moment but really its about GT5.

I thought it was 5th of December when I checked last... about time!!

[smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I put my order in for this at Play.com on 4th December 2007. :lol: :lol:

I think I've been pretty patient so far. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cant wait much lomger. :evil:


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

Doug Short said:


> Is it worth buying a PS3 just for this? because when I had a PS2, GT4, GTA and Conflict: Desert Storm were about the only games I enjoyed and could be bothered with!
> 
> We have a Sony Bravia 40" 1080p LCD telly which would make the games look superb but my 1 y.o. boy is a bit young for video games, worse luck.
> 
> ...


If you have a 1080p TV you NEED a PS3. You need to treat it to some proper HD for once!  Blu-Rays and more importantly GT5 run at native 1080p, which is something you'll never see from so-called HD television, or an xbox, which is all upscaled from sub-HD resolution.

You won't be disappointed.

I would also recommend Uncharted 1 & 2, which are superb cinematic action adventure games, God of War 3 - which is the best game of all time imo... PS3 now also has lovefilm compatibility, so if you're a member you can stream movies straight to your tv


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Luke, you're right. Mon Bravia is deprived of an HD input but I've spent the PS3 money on carbon fibre OSIR door mirror housings. :lol:

The full list of vehicles is self-indulgent. You should have only listed the Audis on here. :wink:

Doug


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

Some more pics to pass the time until the 24th


----------



## orbix (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't wait to rip around the tracks in a Volkswagen Schwimmwagen typ166 '42


----------



## ajay5489 (Feb 15, 2010)

I really can not wait for this game.

Any one know where I can get the logitech g27 racing wheel?

Every where is out of stock


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

ajay5489 said:


> I really can not wait for this game.
> 
> Any one know where I can get the logitech g27 racing wheel?
> 
> Every where is out of stock


Try play.com


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Just had an email from HMV, mine (been on pre order for well over 2yrs) is on it's way & should arrive within 48hrs. Even got charged the lower price of £37. Bit of a shame I'm at a User Conf in Manchester from Sunday to Tuesday & then off to The Maldives on Wednesday. So glad I pre-ordered :lol:

Can't wait to play it though.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Not long now .


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

W7 PMC said:


> ...off to The Maldives on Wednesday.
> Storm White Nissan R35 GT-R "Premium Edition". Oct 10 - ????


Mate, I'm envious. You've got a Nissan GT-R, you're off to the Maldives next Wednesday and are getting a copy of Gran Turismo 5.  That's some car history too. Mine is so pathetic, it would be embarassing to post publicly.

That's living alright!

Doug


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Mine was dispatched this morning, fingers crossed i'll get it tomorrow 

I can't really believe it's actually on it's way, i've been waiting so long, i still half expect it to get delayed again :lol:


----------



## cdj3.2 (May 7, 2006)

Specifically with this game in mind can anyone recomend a decent steering wheel package for the ps3?


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

cdj3.2 said:


> Specifically with this game in mind can anyone recomend a decent steering wheel package for the ps3?


Driving force gt is known for being one of the best, that's what I've got and is pretty awesome, speed sensitive, vibration, paddle shift etc etc...

Anyone know of any offers on this game yet? Any supermarket deals like you got with call of duty?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

I won't be diving in for the foreseeable future, so please keep the thread updated with opinions, etc. when you've got your copies guys.

Doug


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Mine was posted on Friday from Play so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a Tuesday delivery. The wife will have to watch the TV out in the kitchen if she want's to watch anything tomorrow night. :lol: :lol:

Does anyone know if any credits/cars will be pulled over from Prologue?

Graham


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Another vote for the Driving Force GT.... it's specifically made for the game 

I have it fixed to this stand: http://www.wheelstandpro.com/#

It's awesome, and folds flat.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

richieshore said:


> cdj3.2 said:
> 
> 
> > Specifically with this game in mind can anyone recomend a decent steering wheel package for the ps3?
> ...


Friend mentioned that an ad in the Metro said if you trade in F1 2010, you'll get GT5 for a fiver.


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

mine has been delivered today, cant wait to get home and play it! it should be awesome in 3D


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Been playing it in the shop and it looks awesome ! Cant wait to get it tomorrow !


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Jen-TT said:


> mine has been delivered today, cant wait to get home and play it! it should be awesome in 3D


3D??


----------



## smurfeTTe (Jul 3, 2010)

Lee phoned me earlier to say his pre-ordered copy will be available to pick up from Game tomorrow. Apparently as I'm off tomorrow I have to go and get it for him! :x


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

richieshore said:


> Jen-TT said:
> 
> 
> > mine has been delivered today, cant wait to get home and play it! it should be awesome in 3D
> ...


Yup its 3D compatible (like call of duty black ops, which is really good, im hoping this is just as impressive)


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

Jen-TT said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > Jen-TT said:
> ...


No way! I did not know this, may have to find someone with a 3D tv!


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

i've been really impressed with the 3d content that out so far and its only getting better. Well worth the extra couple hundred pounds if you are looking to replace your tv (well in the sales anyway)


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

richieshore said:


> cdj3.2 said:
> 
> 
> > Specifically with this game in mind can anyone recomend a decent steering wheel package for the ps3?
> ...


Tesco has it for sale at £35.90 from midnight.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

GlasgowEd said:


> Tesco has it for sale at £35.90 from midnight.


That'll do, not sure I'll head down for the midnight trip, have to hope there's some left in the morning!


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

richieshore said:


> GlasgowEd said:
> 
> 
> > Tesco has it for sale at £35.90 from midnight.
> ...


 Whats wrong richie, you bored with TT already? Use any excuse to go out in the TT!!!  
Wish I could use my TT, but need to use it sparingly for the time being


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

Oh by the way offer dosen't end until Sunday. So plenty time for them to restock.


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

GlasgowEd said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > GlasgowEd said:
> ...


I'm actually just too scared to park it in tesco's car park if I'm honest! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GlasgowEd (Feb 11, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

quote="richieshore"]


GlasgowEd said:


> richieshore said:
> 
> 
> > GlasgowEd said:
> ...


I'm actually just too scared to park it in tesco's car park if I'm honest! :lol: :lol:[/quote]

at that time you can park in 'parrent and child' space :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

